# Emerge Postfix

## signature16

Im trying to emerge postfix and it gives me this error:

```
pacificxlinux ~ # emerge postfix

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the mail-mta/ssmtp package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

```

Then i type emerge postfix -pv and i get this:

```
pacificxlinux ~ # emerge postfix -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] mail-mta/ssmtp (is blocking mail-mta/postfix-2.1.5-r2)

[ebuild  N    ] mail-mta/postfix-2.1.5-r2  +ipv6 -ldap -mailwrapper -mbox +mysql +pam -postgres -sasl (-selinux) +ssl -vda 2,461 kB

Total size of downloads: 2,461 kB

```

What do i do to unblock the emerge process?

----------

## TheRAt

unmerge ssmtp

```
emerge -C ssmtp
```

----------

## linear

Okay,

Did the unemerge of ssmtp and am *still* getting the Block.

```
box gentoo # emerge -s ssmtp

Searching...

[ Results for search key : ssmtp ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  mail-mta/ssmtp

      Latest version available: 2.61

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 52 kB

      Homepage:    ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/s/ssmtp/

      Description: Extremely simple MTA to get mail off the system to a Mailhub

      License:     GPL-2

box gentoo # emerge -pvC ssmtp

>>> These are the packages that I would unmerge:

--- Couldn't find ssmtp to unmerge.

>>> unmerge: No packages selected for removal.

box gentoo # emerge -pv kolabd

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] mail-mta/ssmtp (is blocking mail-mta/postfix-2.2.5-r20)

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/doxygen-1.4.4  +doc -qt -tetex -unicode 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.10  +doc -jack 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03  -X +alsa -browserplugin +doc -mozilla -nsplugin 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2-r1 [4.2.52_p2] -bootstrap +doc* +java* -nocxx -tcltk 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-nds/openldap-2.2.28-r4  +berkdb +crypt -debug +gdbm +ipv6 -kerberos -minimal -odbc +perl +readline +samba -sasl (-selinux) -slp +ssl +tcpd 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.20  -authdaemond +berkdb +gdbm +java -kerberos +ldap +mysql +pam +postgres +ssl -static 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-mail/cyrus-imapd-2.2.12-r20  -afs -drac -idled -kerberos +kolab +pam -snmp +ssl +tcpd 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/ming-0.2a  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.0-r1  +nls 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.2-r1  +nls 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.15  +crypt -debug +python -static 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/php-toolkit-1.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/aspell-0.50.5-r4  +gpm 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libmcrypt-2.5.7  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/ed-0.2-r6  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r4  +mysql +ssl 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r8  -X +doc 22,374 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/t1lib-5.0.2  -X +doc 1,657 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/gentoo-webroot-default-0.2  -no-htdocs 64 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/apr-0.9.7  +ipv6 -urandom 1,020 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/mime-types-5  6 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.7  +berkdb +gdbm -ldap 724 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/apache-2.0.55-r1  +apache2 -debug +doc -ldap -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker -no-suexec (-selinux) +ssl -static-modules +threads 4,684 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.4 [1.4.2-r1] +nls 299 kB

[ebuild  N    ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.61  +ipv6 -mailwrapper -md5sum +ssl 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/php-5.1.2  -adabas -apache +apache2 -bcmath +berkdb -birdstep +bzip2 -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk +cli +crypt +ctype +curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path +doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob +exif +fastbuild -fdftk -filepro -firebird -flatfile +force-cgi-redirect -frontbase +ftp +gd -gd-external +gdbm +gmp -hardenedphp -hash -hyperwave-api -iconv -imap -informix -inifile -interbase -iodbc +ipv6 -java-external -kerberos +ldap -libedit -mcve +memlimit -mhash +ming -msql -mssql +mysql +mysqli +ncurses +nls -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl +pcre -pdo -pdo-external -pic +posix +postgres -qdbm +readline -recode -reflection -sapdb -sasl +session -sharedext -sharedmem +simplexml -snmp +soap +sockets -solid +spell +spl -sqlite +ssl -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc +threads -tidy +tokenizer +truetype -vm-goto -vm-switch -wddx +xml -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm +xsl -yaz -zip +zlib 6,178 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/php-docs-20050822  2,677 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/horde-3.1.1  4,949 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/PEAR-PEAR-1.4.6-r1  317 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/PEAR-Auth_SASL-1.0.1-r1  5 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/PEAR-Net_Socket-1.0.6-r1  4 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/PEAR-Net_SMTP-1.2.7  10 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/PEAR-Net_LMTP-1.0.1-r1  5 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/PEAR-Mail_Mime-1.3.1-r1  16 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/PEAR-Net_IMAP-1.0.3-r1  26 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-mail/kolab-resource-handlers-20060405  84 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-1.41  -minimal 148 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Zlib-1.04  -minimal 9 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.7 [5.8.6-r1] +berkdb -debug +gdbm -ithreads 9,608 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.7-r3 [5.8.6-r5] +berkdb -build -debug +doc* +gdbm -ithreads -minimal -perlsuid 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-PodParser-1.30  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-IP-1.24  -minimal 25 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Socket6-0.17  -minimal 38 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Socket-INET6-2.51  -minimal 9 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.05  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.33  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/digest-base-1.13  -minimal 7 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.11  -minimal 37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-digest-base-1.13  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.01-r1  -minimal 13 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-DNS-0.53-r1  +ipv6 -minimal 116 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-String-1.08  -minimal 7 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Archive-Tar-1.28  -minimal 35 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-libnet-1.19  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.51  -minimal 114 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/HTML-Tagset-3.10  -minimal 7 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.48  -minimal -unicode 80 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/URI-1.35  -minimal 93 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/HTML-Tree-3.19.01  -minimal 116 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.803-r1  -minimal +ssl 229 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-0.97  -minimal 31 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/DB_File-1.814  -minimal 85 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-DB_File-1.814  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] mail-filter/spamassassin-3.1.0  +berkdb +doc -minimal +mysql -qmail +ssl -tools 989 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-ftp/ftpbase-0.00  +pam 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-ftp/proftpd-1.2.10-r7  -authfile -hardened +ipv6 +ldap +mysql +ncurses -noauthunix +pam +postgres (-selinux) -sendfile -shaper -softquota +ssl +tcpd -xinetd 898 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libpcre-6.3  +doc 552 kB

[ebuild  N    ] mail-mta/postfix-2.2.5-r20  -hardened +ipv6 +kolab +ldap -mailwrapper -mbox +mysql -nis +pam +postgres +sasl (-selinux) +ssl -vda 2,371 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/c-client-2004g-r20  +kolab +pam +ssl 2,194 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/MailTools-1.67  -minimal 45 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/zoo-2.10-r2  187 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Unix-Syslog-0.100-r1  -minimal 11 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/unarj-2.63a-r2  24 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-stringy-2.110  -minimal 39 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/MIME-tools-5.417  -minimal 375 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Convert-TNEF-0.17-r2  -minimal 11 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/unrar-3.4.3  117 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Convert-UUlib-1.06  -minimal 229 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/freeze-2.5.0  35 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/BerkeleyDB-0.27  -minimal 151 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Time-HiRes-1.82  -minimal 65 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Time-HiRes-1.82  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Archive-Zip-1.16  -minimal 108 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Multiplex-1.08  -minimal 14 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/net-server-0.88  -minimal 69 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/arc-5.21m  80 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/lha-114i-r5  63 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/cabextract-1.1  183 kB

[ebuild  N    ] mail-filter/amavisd-new-2.3.3-r2  -ldap -milter +mysql +postgres 754 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Convert-ASN1-0.19  -minimal 60 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Authen-SASL-2.09  -minimal 25 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34  -minimal 224 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/perl-ldap-0.33  -minimal +sasl +ssl +xml 222 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Text-Balanced-1.95  -minimal 27 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Parse-RecDescent-1.94  -minimal 123 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Mail-IMAPClient-2.2.9  -minimal 367 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/MIME-Lite-3.01  -minimal 48 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/TermReadKey-2.30  -minimal 36 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Term-ReadLine-Perl-1.0203  -minimal 39 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-mail/cyrus-imap-admin-2.2.12-r1  -kerberos -minimal +ssl 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/perl-kolab-20060405  -minimal 72 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/mod_auth_ldap-3.3-r20  +apache2 +berkdb -disk-cache +gdbm +kolab -mem-cache 518 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-Netmask-1.9012  -minimal 18 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/smarty-docs-2.6.9  104 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/smarty-2.6.13  +doc 141 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-mail/kolab-webadmin-20060405  -horde 222 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-mail/kolabd-20060405  -horde -spam 144 kB [1]

Total size of downloads: 67,898 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/portage-overlay

box gentoo #
```

Thoughts?  Any help would be appreciated.  TIA

/bk

----------

## kashani

ssmtp is the default mail application when an ebuild requires an MTA so it's getting pulled in by PHP most likley in the course of the total emerge. I'd emerge postfix on it's own and then try the emerge to avoid ssmtp getting grabbed.

kashani

----------

## jurrie

 *kashani wrote:*   

> ssmtp is the default mail application when an ebuild requires an MTA so it's getting pulled in by PHP most likley in the course of the total emerge. I'd emerge postfix on it's own and then try the emerge to avoid ssmtp getting grabbed.

 

Thank you! I don't know why I couldn't come up with that but I just wasted 30 minutes screwing around untill I read your post. I blame friday evening and the booze. I knew now wasn't the best time to install Kolab2 ;)

----------

## kashani

That's why emerge -pvt is your friend.  :Smile: 

kashani

----------

